# Bees for urinary tract infection treatment



## yankeeboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Had to buy some uti drugs for my cat. Check out the first ingredient : apis mellifica. I wonder if they just puree some bees?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I suspect that "apis mellifica" is actually _bee venom_. See this page ...
https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/fda/fdaDrugXsl.cfm?id=36254


----------

